# I found a large pin gage I purchased years back !



## mmcmdl (Mar 15, 2021)

Never got to use it in the shop .


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 15, 2021)

Used to make big things look a lot smaller in pictures!


----------



## Brento (Mar 15, 2021)

Thats for the big boy diapers when you get older dave!


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 15, 2021)

Brento said:


> Thats for the big boy diapers when you get older dave!


Thanks Brent , I'll remember that !


----------



## Brento (Mar 15, 2021)

oops lol @mmcmdl


----------



## Canus (Mar 16, 2021)

Got one like that from my dad.  He was in the Navy during WWII and told me the pin was used to secure a bag containing his dirty laundry when sent to be cleaned.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 16, 2021)

Brento said:


> Thats for the big boy diapers when you get older dave!


 now that is how you get second dibs on the goodies dave sell when you are the first to reply


----------



## Asm109 (Mar 16, 2021)

In n Out burger is calling. They want their apron pin back.


----------



## Manual Mac (Mar 16, 2021)

Here’s one of mine.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Thanks Brent , I'll remember that !


Oooh, pay back is a b_ch


----------



## Brento (Mar 16, 2021)

Yea im gonna deserve it but i couldnt resist a little joke


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Brento said:


> Thats for the big boy diapers when you get older dave!





Janderso said:


> Oooh, pay back is a b_ch



Maybe he knows from experience.


----------

